# New Hiker - information on hiking trails in New York



## hiker101 (Sep 26, 2002)

I just started to hike and was wondering if you could point me to some good day hikes close to Manhattan - preferably ones which can be accessed by buses or trains.

Would be great if you could also tell me about some hiking groups in the area.

Thanks


----------

